# Off Mosquito Repeller



## Slewfoot (Oct 31, 2010)

Has anyone tried the new blue or grey OFF unit?  AA batteries run a small fan which spreads the repellent.  

It keeps the skeeters off but the fan makes a little hum.. My buddy thinks the hum will be heard by deer but I dont think it will bother them...anyone tried it yet in the stand?


----------

